# May 21st, Spring Showdown 2X USACI Phx, AZ



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

21 May at 9:00–16:00

4343 W Camelback Rd, Phoenix, Arizona 85031



ARE YOU READY!!! SPRING SHOWDOWN 2017 USACI 2X POINT SOUND COMPETITION!!! CHECK OUT THE NEW OPENING OF FIX IT AUTO REPAIR AND DROP SOME BASS WITH US!!

$30 First class $20 addtitional classes
Reg 9-11 am
Comp Starts 11 am

Car Show 
starts roll-in 2 pm-4pm
$20 for cars
$15 for bikes 



SOLID CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING DOWN A CAR SHOW SAME DAY SO PLEASE STAY AND JOIN IN THE FESTIVITIES AS WELL AT Serving Those Who Served.. Event leak will be shared on main page


----------



## auikaj (Nov 10, 2018)

fter bursting onto the scene with their 4 song self-titled EP, Smallpools has toured to all corners of North America supporting Twenty One Pilots, WALK THE MOON, Neon Trees, Grouplove, and Two Door Cinema Club, as well as playing both Lollapalooza and Firefly Festival.


----------

